# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Interpretation for Three Rotting Dogs

## TheHazelwood

*The Dream:*_

After an art fair at some school unfamiliar to me, I'm on my way home. I'm on foot, with a backpack, and it's much later than I intended to leave. I believe someone forgot to pick me up. So I decide to take a shortcut, which is this overgrown dirt path through the undergrowth. I couldn't say it was really a forest, just a lot of vines and shrubbery, and relatively open. Overhead there was the deep indigo night sky, and all of my surrounding were cast over with a wash of that inky hue. I was rushing along, I wanted to be home soon.

Then suddenly, the path came to a sort of fork, or crossroads, and these three HUGE dogs came galloping down the path, tongue lolling in a friendly greeting. They were much like Irish wolfhounds, but their eyes were human, their teeth were strange, and their fur seemed to be wet. One was lavender, one was periwinkle blue, the other was a sort of subdued magenta. For some reason I felt terrified, even though the dogs were greeting me happily, nuzzling their wet noses into my palms. They were rather mellow, not hopping around, but their eyes were a piercing icy blue. 

Around the time that they were greeting me, I became lucid, and my silent horror increased. I also noticed that they were rotting. (I don't know how many of you have seen decomposing animals out in the woods, but the fur often takes on this weird oily, wet appearance.)

So it was me, alone at some weird crossroads, with three large rotting dogs that had blue humans eyes, which greeted me as if I was a long awaited owner come home. Moments after lucidity, I forced myself to wake up._


So, this is just for fun. Enjoy interpreting it.

----------


## Nilabimini

Yay for fun! Okay, I'll have a go...

As for the dogs, they symbolize loyalty, fidelity, protection, generosity and intuition...also indicative of a skill that you maybe have forgotten and need to reassemble.  If the dog(s) are dead or dying it may indicate the loss of a good friend or a deterioration of your instincts.

Aside from the dogs, decay in itself could mean the degradation of a situation of circumstance or the end of an old situation before the transition into a new stage.

Also, it being evening time in a dream can denote the end of a cycle and can also symbolize unrealized hopes or aspirations.

...I used to know more about what colors and numbers meant, but I haven't put them into practice for quite some time, sorry. Quite a detailed dream though!

~Steph ☼

----------

